# Take 2-Inflation RP (SFW)



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 26, 2018)

I have done this before, and I decided I'll try this again. I am up doing some inflation oriented role-playing, if you are so inclined. I like inflation, and I miss role-playing, so why not do both. The catch is that it has to be as safe for work as possible.

Also, I would like to ask that you don't over-complicate things. Setting things up beforehand is okay, but if we spend too much time setting things up, I'll lose interest. This is meant to be an improve esque RP. You're just suppose to make everything up on the spot, and most importantly, have fun with it.

I mainly like blueberry-style, air, and water inflation, and I mainly do it with my own anthros. We can inflate either my character or yours, it's up to you.

We can RP either here, or in Private Messaging on here. We could also do it on Skype (send me a PM), but I'd  prefer to do it on here.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Mar 27, 2018)

Huh. . .no takers? I guess I'll give it more time.


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Huh. . .no takers? I guess I'll give it more time.



Hey matt I would be down to do an inflation rp. you up for it?


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jun 29, 2018)

Weird that this didn't catch my eye. I'd be pretty interested in this.
And by the way, I'm fine with just doing it here or on PMs. Though, I don't think I'd be good with Skype, so it's good you don't wanna do it, either.


----------

